# Recommend me some good Latin jazz albums please!



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

I have been enjoying some of Eddie Palmieri 70s albums which combine salsa with jazz. I love the more experimental jam tracks on albums like Superimposition and Sun of Latin Music. The use of interesting texture and dynamics is wonderful! 

Any fans on here who can recommend me some other similar albums that combine Latin music and jazz please?


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

FPwtc said:


> I have been enjoying some of Eddie Palmieri 70s albums which combine salsa with jazz. I love the more experimental jam tracks on albums like Superimposition and Sun of Latin Music. The use of interesting texture and dynamics is wonderful!
> 
> Any fans on here who can recommend me some other similar albums that combine Latin music and jazz please?


completely different from those albums of Eddie Palmieri, but Gato Barbieri had some album where he explored the connection between latin music and jazz.






Dizzy Gillespie too is famous for that. This is one of my favorite jazz tunes ever, I've never understood why it didn't became a standard:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Ignacio Berroa - Codes
Michel Camilo - One More Once
Cal Tjader- Soul Sauce, Night at the Blackhawk
Mongo Santa Maria - Live At Jazz Alley
Eddie Palmieri - Palmas


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Also listen to drummer Dafnis Prieto, pianist Gonzalo Rubalcaba, alto saxist Paquito D'Rivera. And listen to my friend Raul Rico's Jazz Latino show on KCLU radio. Raul is a conga player and he has a gigantic record collection. Call him up and ask questions. He's a nice guy and very knowledgeable.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

This one's a classic, isn't it?


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2018)

https://www.jazzradio.com/latinjazz

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latin_jazz

https://www.britannica.com/art/Latin-jazz

https://www.allmusic.com/style/latin-jazz-ma0000002464


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

I enjoyed Brian Lynch's Latin Jazz Sextet. He recorded an album with Palmieri. (I have not heard it yet.)

Conclave


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Fredx2098 said:


> This one's a classic, isn't it?


I'm not sure this has anything to do with jazz though


----------



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

starthrower said:


> Also listen to drummer Dafnis Prieto, pianist Gonzalo Rubalcaba, alto saxist Paquito D'Rivera. And listen to my friend Raul Rico's Jazz Latino show on KCLU radio. Raul is a conga player and he has a gigantic record collection. Call him up and ask questions. He's a nice guy and very knowledgeable.


Thanks so much I will check the show out, great!!


----------



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

norman bates said:


> completely different from those albums of Eddie Palmieri, but Gato Barbieri had some album where he explored the connection between latin music and jazz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have this album on vinyl actually, amazing stuff. Also I love Dizzy's latin songs, this is excellent cheers.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

norman bates said:


> I'm not sure this has anything to do with jazz though


I've heard them described as jazz, but I suppose it's a stretch.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

FPwtc said:


> Thanks so much I will check the show out, great!!


Here's a link to the show's podcasts.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/jazzlatinokclu


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

I recommend Egberto Gismonti. _Dança das Cabeças_ & _Sol do Meio Dia_ are some of his best known albums.


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

norman bates said:


> I'm not sure this has anything to do with jazz though


I agree. It is indeed a classic (thank you, Ry Cooder), but it's purely traditional Cuban music. No jazz influence that I can hear.


----------

